# Are there any HGVC Elites on TUG



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2009)

I would assume so, but I just was wondering?  How is elite (whatever level) working for you.

I am just the lowest Elite level myself.

Thing I use most is the 7 day FREE res during club season.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2009)

*According to last year's poll 25% of HGVC TUG members are Elite Members*

I'm not one but there are a lot more HGVC Elite TUG members than I thought (33 out of 131).
Here's a link to the poll - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66132


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm the lowest level elite.

I enjoy it. I just booked a 7-day reservation at a non-home resort, and didn't have to pay a reservation fee. That was nice. I also like the 10% discount on open season, the $10 discount on reservations, and the Hhonors gold status. And last time I checked into HGVC I-drive, I could bypass the check-in line and go to an elite check-in line. And I'm looking forward to checking out the elite lounge at Las Vegas strip later this year.

That said, I wouldn't specifically buy more HGVC just to gain elite status. But being elite is nice.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm not one but there are a lot more HGVC Elite TUG members than I thought (33 out of 131).
> Here's a link to the poll - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66132



I forgot about that poll


----------



## wmmmmm (Mar 20, 2009)

I like it (lowest elite level).  Of course, if I'm starting out new, I probably wouldn't buy more just to get elite status.  

It used to be that you can reserve >7 nights also for free but I found out that stopped sometime last year!  Isn't that why we have more than 14000 points?  Anyway, the gold HH is great for the free breakfasts and lounge access if you don't travel enough to get gold.  It was really nice when we stayed at HWV for a week.  Since staying at the hotel means eating out every meal, being able to go to the lounge to get croissants, juice milk and cereal especially for the kids was fantastic.  Beside the cost (we figured about $250) of breakfast, we didn't have to drag everyone out to a formal breakfast every morning. 

The other discounts like 10% for open season is good but isn't really much.  I mean that since we're already getting such a great deal already, the 10% is almost insignificant.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm elite premier.  Some of the things I like are choice of units, upgrades to the highest level available at check-in, choice of villas and cottages in Europe, and no reservation fees.  I haven't stayed in a place that wasn't full so I haven't been upgraded yet.  Will be be in Las Vegas soon, so I can see if it works there.  Also, I forgot to add one of my favorite perks - early check-in and late check-out.  

I'm not sure if any of these perks are worth paying extra, but I really enjoy using them!

nonutrix

p.s. I forgot HHonors Diamond status.  We love this.  When in London in November, we were upgraded to the executive level with access to the executive lounge.  There we had free breakfast, snacks, drinks, and internet all day.  This saved us a bundle on meals.  All of this was on an HHonors point stay.


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 20, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm not one but there are a lot more HGVC Elite TUG members than I thought (33 out of 131).
> Here's a link to the poll - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66132


Now 34!  

I have to say... with all the constant talk about DON'T BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER  and YOU HAVE TO BE CRAZY NOT TO BUY RESALE.. I was rather heartened to see in that poll that 14Kpt+ Elite level owners are the biggest group! (yes I realize that many probably became Elite through resale before HGVC stopped allowing it)

I even upgraded to Elite from my original 5Kpt purchase (within 5 months!).  I don't regret it at all.  In fact, it is my fantasy to someday be Premier!

Just a thought: if no one ever bought from the developer they would never be able to expand and build new resorts!  Just think about that before you discourage everyone from buying.  :rofl:


----------



## i39249 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm also the lowest level elite.  I echo what everyone has stated here.  One of the best things for me is the Gold Hilton Honors membership.  I enjoyed the fact that when I stay at Hilton Hotels, I have access to the executive lounge.  When traveling with family, this saves me money and time.  Also the misc. discounts also help.  A few dollars here and there and it adds up.  ( I was able to get elite through resale before they changed the rules. )


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 23, 2009)

I am at the Elite Plus level.  I don't think it really offers anymore than Elite other than an upgrade if available. There are quarterly deals where you can book a participating RCI resort directly but I have not used that option yet.


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Mar 25, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Now 34!
> 
> I have to say... with all the constant talk about DON'T BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER  and YOU HAVE TO BE CRAZY NOT TO BUY RESALE.. I was rather heartened to see in that poll that 14Kpt+ Elite level owners are the biggest group! (yes I realize that many probably became Elite through resale before HGVC stopped allowing it)
> 
> ...



Thanks Jonathan for making this comment.  I’m sure many people like me have bought from the developer first before discovering this wonderful TUG website.  I had no idea about resale.  I unfortunately bought from the developer years ago, then upgraded with the developer to the Grand Waikikian which made me an Elite, but it was before knowing about TUG. (Bummer!) 

I'm an Elite at the lowest level.  The perk I love the most is Gold Hilton Honors status for the free food (executive lounge, breakfast coupons, etc.).  Maybe one day the free food savings will equal to at least 1/100th of that crazy developer price I paid!  (Just joking!)   

Aloha from Hawaii,
Grand Waikikian


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am Premier Elite - and bought after I found Tug! 
Bought the number of points I wanted and the exact weeks I wanted. 
When I bought there was only 1 elite level so I it wasn't for the premier membership benefits. Premier came later, but then it still came with HH gold. We were HH Diamond already - both of us, so that wasn't such a big deal.
No regrets at all - other than that I sometimes wish we bought 1 more week as I am almost running out of my 2010 points. (We did buy another week resale, but that week has less points.)

Now with the Premier - I like that I don't have to pay any fees other than my mf's. I know these fees are not that high, but they would just irritate me. I have used the concierge service a few times, also nice. It's nice to have access to hotels in Asia which are not in the Hilton family. The homes in Europe - I don't know, they don't seem such a great deal to me - I think the homes are not that wonderful but I only took a quick look at the pictures so I could be very well mistaken.
Having HH Diamond without having to spend to nights or cash to get there is comfortable, but we would have remain Diamonds anyway. The upgrades and benefits we have received over the years are wonderful. Best thing for me is that with Diamond you can get a room at sold out properties - and you can still use points if you want. (SPG Platinum lets you have the room at sold out properties for rack rate-). 

I don't think I would buy only to become Premier, because there are cheaper ways to get that (same with SVO 5*/SPG Platinum), but I certainly enjoy having it.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2009)

> I have to say... with all the constant talk about DON'T BUY FROM THE DEVELOPER  and YOU HAVE TO BE CRAZY NOT TO BUY RESALE.. I was rather heartened to see in that poll that 14Kpt+ Elite level owners are the biggest group! (yes I realize that many probably became Elite through resale before HGVC stopped allowing it)



Just for the record, I don't believe I've personally ever insulted anyone or called anyone CRAZY for buying from the developer. If it sounded that way, I apologize.



> Just a thought: if no one ever bought from the developer they would never be able to expand and build new resorts! Just think about that before you discourage everyone from buying. :rofl:



Hey but we provide a valuable service by ensuring the demand for resales for those who want to sell their ownership   :rofl:


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 25, 2009)

*maybe it's a issue of semantics*

I wouldn't "call" someone crazy for buying from the developer.  That might be a little rude, insensitive, or offensive.  Hey. I bought my first 3 Hilton TS from the developer like many other tuggers before I became informed.  

That said, I think it's an absolutely crazy idea to buy from the developer.  It simply makes no sense.  Do I regret any of my developer purchased TS.  Not a bit.  They are now 10+ years old.  They were a lot cheaper back then and we have certainly gotten our money's worth.

Still, I will preach to anyone who will listen (and even those who won't) resale is the way to go especially with the astronomical prices developers are charging today.


----------



## danb (Mar 25, 2009)

*Elite Member*

We are elite members and we bought both of our timeshares from the developer. Never heard of TUG until later and have since recommended resales to friends. My only regret was not buying a 8400 pt unit at the HHV but what did we know. We have enjoyed many great stays and good trades. Looking forward to 2 weeks in Hawaii this July with the whole family.


----------



## gschmitz1 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Griz*

My wife and I are Elite Plus Members.  We monitor the threads on TUG BBS but this is my first post.  We own 14K at Waikaloa and 10K LV Strip.  Owners since 2004.  Bought before groundbreaking at Waikaloa, so we got in early.

My wife went to HHV in January for her nephew's wedding.  He's in the Navy and stationed at Pearl on the USS AZ.  (Sure beats Bagdad!).

We're gong back to HHV April 18th and on to Waikaloa on the 25th.  We'll have two, two bedroom units at both resorts.  Several friends and family will be there with us.  Looking forward to the R&R.

We're both happy we're owners.  It encourages us to take more vacations where prior to owning it was few and far between.

Planning a trip to Germany in late Sept this year too!  Our first time to Europe.


----------



## tjorhom (Mar 26, 2009)

*For all the non-elite members.*

There is another good way of receiving at least the GOLD VIP in Hilto Honors that is very nice.  
By using the AmEX HH card and spending at least 20k a year you are a gold VIP member for a year.  With the HH points I accumulate it is defenetly worth it.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 28, 2009)

tjorhom said:


> There is another good way of receiving at least the GOLD VIP in Hilto Honors that is very nice.
> By using the AmEX HH card and spending at least 20k a year you are a gold VIP member for a year.  With the HH points I accumulate it is defenetly worth it.


Or simply sign up for the new HHonors Surpass card -- Gold level immediately, but there is an annual fee.

Kurt


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 29, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Or simply sign up for the new HHonors Surpass card -- Gold level immediately, but there is an annual fee.



However the complimentary gold level is only for the first year. You have to have an annual spend of $20K after that to keep gold level (or $40K annual spend for diamond).


----------



## tjorhom (Mar 30, 2009)

The AmEx HH card has no annual fee.  In addition the people at AmEx have been very nice to deal with.


----------



## TLA (Apr 7, 2009)

*Elite Check-In*

We were just at HGVC on the Strip and the check-in line was pretty deep.  I thought to myself, "hmm, wonder if there is elite check-in", asked, and sure enough, right there in the Elite Lounge!  It was a nice perk!

We bought our weeks pre-construction from the developer and have no regrets.


----------



## myip (Apr 7, 2009)

The benefit that I useas Elite member is open season - 10% or 15% discount and Elite Lounge (free drinks and snacks - in Las Vegas), and 7 days free club reservation.  -- I also use to book Las Vegas for New Year Eve using the 12 months rules.


----------

